# Can you roast coffee in the oven?



## Victor Garcia (11 mo ago)

Do you think roasting beans in the oven produces a decent coffee?
I've tried it a few times now: About 40 mins, stiring occasionally, for a medium/dark roast; it's not the most even color, but acceptable.
I'm a newbie and I've never tried freshly roasted coffee, so idk.


----------

